# Anzahl der Tage berechnen



## GN911 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich die Anzahl der Tage heraus?


```
<?php

 $von_tag = "01.01.2007";
 $bis_tag = "31.08.2008";
 
 $datum = explode(".", $von_tag);
 $datum1 = mktime(0, 0, 0, $datum[1], $datum[0], $datum[2]);
 
 $datum = explode(".", $bis_tag);
 $datum2 = mktime(0, 0, 0, $datum[1], $datum[0], $datum[2]);
 
 echo $datum2 - $datum1;

?>
```
GN911


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. Oktober 2006)

```
($datum2 - $datum1)/60/60/24
```
So denke ich.


----------

